# no power to elektroblock



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had the EBL99 back after being overhauled by Schaudt in Germany (240v was being passed through but not charging the batteries). I've just fitted it back under the seat but I have no power on the 3 main terminals at the back of the charger. The breakers are on and I've checked all the fuses on the front of the EBL plus the two inline at the back (1 per battery) and all are fine.

My question is ...does anyone know where there might be another fuse in the circuit? I'm not the best when it comes to electrics so any help would be appreciated.

MH is a dethleffs on a 2004 fiat ducato base


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Forgive me if you have done this, from memory there is a black rocker switch on the eletrobloc with aus (off) and auf (on) and this can isolate the unit. It's not that obvious and can be overlooked (did this myself). On my Hymer I also had a small rocker switch on the control panel that needed to be activated to get the 12v circuits to work. This automatically tripped out whenever the 12v was disrupted. The switch didn't have a definitive off setting so not obvious it was on or off. Sorry if this is not the same for your van or for stating the bleeding obvious.

Terry


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

commuter said:


> I've had the EBL99 back after being overhauled by Schaudt in Germany (240v was being passed through but not charging the batteries). I've just fitted it back under the seat but I have no power on the 3 main terminals at the back of the charger. The breakers are on and I've checked all the fuses on the front of the EBL plus the two inline at the back (1 per battery) and all are fine.
> 
> My question is ...does anyone know where there might be another fuse in the circuit? I'm not the best when it comes to electrics so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> MH is a dethleffs on a 2004 fiat ducato base


What are you checking with ? The connections on the back go to the leisure battery and to the vehicle battery. I would have thought it unlikely that you were not getting 12 v DC from either even before attempting to charge them from the EBL99


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks geriatricbackpacker the rocker switch on the block and the control panel were both on

Thanks andytw I was checking the terminals on the back of the block with a meter and getting nothing

The problem is now sorted after I found a 40amp fuse under the bonnet which had popped. One of the symptoms was that the solar control panel was showing a fault on battery 2 but the fault code is now gone so I have to assume it's charging both batteries now.

Thanks to all for reading


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

commuter said:


> so I have to assume it's charging both batteries now.


Dont assume. You are setting yourself to be disappointed when it matters :smile2:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

any ideas how to check it's charging?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Most vans have a meter on the main indicator panel, what sort of van do you have? What was the reason for the original repair?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

commuter said:


> any ideas how to check it's charging?


Probably the easiest thing would be to put your meter across the leisure battery and see what the terminal voltage is. If it's area of 13 to 14v then it's charging!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

the solar controller shows a fairly accurate reading of what is currently in both batteries but I guess that doesn't guarantee the block is charging either. 

The original repair was because the block was passing 240v through to the sockets but wasn't charging the batteries. It was a coincidence that we had the solar panel fitted at a time when it would appear the block was not charging. The block has been overhauled and some parts replaced.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

commuter said:


> the solar controller shows a fairly accurate reading of what is currently in both batteries but I guess that doesn't guarantee the block is charging either.


If it's daylight when you are checking you could always cover the panel with a blanket. That way if the leisure battery is at "charging" voltage then the block must be supplying the charge.

If you check it after dark then you will also know the block is the only charging source available :smile2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Good update on the original faulty fuse, always nice to have a solution to a problem on a thread as it is so frustrating when you have a similar problem and read through loads of posts only to find there was no conclusion. Glad it was something cheap to fix although I would think your wallet is still smarting a bit from the Electrobloc overhaul.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Apparently the most common failure on the ELB99 is the charging circuit board. This is often is down to using old batteries which don't hold a full charge very long causing very frequent switching on the board.
You should see a deflection on the meter when you connect/ disconnect the main supply which will prove that the charging circuit is working.


----------

